# L&M ... Mickey Mouse or Bozo the clown ???



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Man I`m pissed...

I ordered some 15 inch speakers, 2 of them to try them out :

*Celestion15 Inch 8 Ohm 300 Watt Program Raw Speaker*








Celestion - 15 Inch 8 Ohm 300 Watt Program Raw Speaker


Celestion - 15 Inch 8 Ohm 300 Watt Program Raw Speaker




www.long-mcquade.com





They are on special so what the hell.

My order arrived, so went to pick it up. the speakers came in one box !?! that was odd... so opened the box to inspect the speaker. the speaker was wrapped in bubble wrap with the front towards the top of the box , the first speaker looked fine but then I look inside the box.

 The second speaker was in the same position !!! so the top speakers magnet was on top of the second baffle... 😖 you know... like ice cream cone pile up...

They piled up the speakers to ship from TO to Montreal !!! What a bunch of morons ... 🤬 

I was surprised the bottom speaker was not ripped to shred from the sheer weight of the magnet

I mean what is L&M business ??? they dont even know how to ship speakers... !!!

I am very vocal and spoke out... was told not to overreact and to calm down...  !!! I was then advised that I had 30 days return policy and they were guaranteed ... 

I got refunded since I had paid online...

Any of you guy`s would have taken the order ??? 

So after my little rant...

My Question to you, Mickey Mouse 🐭outfit or Bozo the Clown ? ...🤡

🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Personally I think you’re over reacting to a bad packing job that was done by one person in a large company. Every workplace had at least one dumbass and you just got unlucky.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Man, that is some very poor packing, I wonder if they "sublet" packing? No one in the music business is that stupid, or cavalier as most of us are broke or were broke when they started and know the worth of something! Sorry this happened to you, but good you got your money back. That said in defence, or perhaps the memory of L&M ( and maybe times have changed) in the early 80's they were the only guys who would give an aspiring pie in the sky rock star like me a guitar and an amp with nothing down but a promise to pay and my chicken scratch signature, with almost no interest to boot. I still buy from them when its common and on sale, good prices  Hopefully, your experience is the exception, and not the "new normal"


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> Mickey Mouse 🐭outfit or Bozo the Clown ? ...🤡


I'll go Mickey at the warehouse for $100, Alex.










Chitmo said:


> Every workplace had at least one dumbass and you just got unlucky.


The packer was obviously not trained to know what he/she was dealing with.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

A friend of mine worked at the Sears warehouse on Warden before he started driving trucks for them. He told me that when he was at the warehouse some guy took a crap in a portable toilet and then sent it out to whoever bought it. So, things could be worse.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, my understanding is that LM get under their unbrella old stores that could be sold or closed as the owner is retiring (witnessed that in two places). So the employees are local workers keeping their jobs. I mean I am not sure whether LM monitorize or not daily local operations and shipping quality.
It reminds me they were glad for me as I would unbox my new guitar at the store : Unfortunately, I wished they had done it before calling me since we had to return the unacceptable conditions of the guitar they had ordered for me.
Another seller told me that they had so few issues that better packaging would raise operation costs to a level that would clearly surpass replacement costs of rare issues.
The problem is : A satisfied consumer tells to another one, while an unsatisfied consumer tells seventeen persons... unless he writes on social media...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Probably should have kept your cool until they refuse a refund or something lol
did you test it to see if it was even blown?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I’m sure they would have replaced those for you no problem if you asked. In my experience they are very invested in making the customer happy.

Those speakers sound pretty decent, I’ve got a pair in an old 2x15” cabinet.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

If you had to be told to calm down my guess is you were over reacting. L&M is easy to get a refund if you are unsatisfied so nothing really to get too upset about. I'd have taken the order if everything looked ok in the box on inspection. Then you have 30 days to test the speakers. A mild annoyance at best.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> Every workplace had at least one dumbass and you just got unlucky.


Yep and I landed on the Dumb Ass...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Diablo said:


> did you test it to see if it was even blown?


I`m buying new speakers, should not have to test them to see if damaged from the get go...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

gtrguy said:


> I’m sure they would have replaced those for you no problem if you asked. In my experience they are very invested in making the customer happy.


They were surprised that I did not want to take them and personally after the service I had just experience, would not trust them to get me replacements.



gtrguy said:


> Those speakers sound pretty decent, I’ve got a pair in an old 2x15” cabinet.


The reason why I bought a pair...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> If you had to be told to calm down my guess is you were over reacting.


If saying WTF and stating that the guy who packed it was an idiot is over reacting , I guess you find most people overreact !  I personally took offense when the guy in the store told me to calm down for just stating the obvious ... 



guitarman2 said:


> I'd have taken the order if everything looked ok in the box on inspection. Then you have 30 days to test the speakers. A mild annoyance at best.


A 12LBS speaker dancing ontop the baffle of another speaker from T.O. to Montreal. No sorry, more annoyance that Im ready to suffer when buying something new. We are talking about a speaker here ! I took a refund.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> If saying WTF and stating that the guy who packed it was an idiot is over reacting , I guess you find most people overreact !  I personally took offense when the guy in the store told me to calm down for just stating the obvious ...
> 
> 
> 
> A 12LBS speaker dancing ontop the baffle of another speaker from T.O. to Montreal. No sorry, more annoyance that Im ready to suffer when buying something new. We are talking about a speaker here ! *I took a refund.*


Yes you got a refund with no hassle. So the rant and rave was kind of pointless.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> I`m buying new speakers, should not have to test them to see if damaged from the get go...



I test everything for functionality. Manufacture defects do happen. Shit happens. You must lead a very frustrating life expecting perfection for something as small as a speaker purchase.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> I test everything for functionality. Manufacture defects do happen. Shit happens. You must lead a very frustrating life expecting perfection for something as small as a speaker purchase.


 You must live a very unusual life to expect shit to happen all the time.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Sounds like you called up some frontline retail worker to scream and swear at them for something that wasn't actually damaged.

That's seems unnecessarily unpleasant, to be honest.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> You must live a very unusual life to expect shit to happen all the time.


Unusual maybe. But I'll bet less stress than you. 😁


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> They were surprised that I did not want to take them and personally after the service I had just experience, would not trust them to get me replacements.


FWIW that packing job sounds terrible and it shouldn't have happened. The pair I bought came individually boxed and packed with foam inserts shaped to the speaker. In your placed I would have requested that they get me another pair that are properly packaged. It's not too much to ask and I'd be surprised if they wouldn't have been willing to do it. It's not an unreasonable expectation to have something like speakers packed properly.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

If the speakers were damaged that’s certainly an inconvenience and worthwhile being frustrated over. However, as a former retail worker for many years in a number of different settings, telling a customer to calm down is a last resort that isn’t whipped out when someone simply makes a frank statement. It’s not done lightly. Also we all have different subjective perceptions of what emotions look like and we all evaluate them differently.

We live in the era of mass manufacturing and just because you buy something new doesn’t mean it’s going to be working. QC has gaps, manufacturing defects occur, and things happen especially with electronics shipments (packaged securely or not). Glad you got your refund. Hopefully another store handles these things more to your satisfaction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've had worse experiences that I will speak privately about.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Man I`m pissed...
> 
> I ordered some 15 inch speakers, 2 of them to try them out :
> 
> ...



So one person making a mistake means that the entire business is responsible?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

DeeTee said:


> Sounds like you called up some frontline retail worker to scream and swear at them for something that wasn't actually damaged.
> 
> That's seems unnecessarily unpleasant, to be honest.


Consider the source.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> I`m buying new speakers, should not have to test them to see if damaged from the get go...


So manufacturer defects never happen in your world?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

DC23 said:


> However, as a former retail worker for many years in a number of different settings, telling a customer to calm down is a last resort that isn’t whipped out when someone simply makes a frank statement. It’s not done lightly.



Exactly. When I hear that someone had to be told to calm down I think of a customer that is yelling and is about 30 seconds from having the police called if in person or hung up on if on the phone.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow.... i didnt scream or nothing. Just stated that the packer was a fucking moron. I was insulted that the clerck asked me to calm down when the 3 other employees there coulnd beleive the packing job themselves...

The clerck that asked to calm down actually took pictures of the packing to send at the head office once he calmed down...

I get a fucked up package . I get insulted and you guys portray me as an asshole...

Wonderfull bunch here...

You guys all work in the shipping dept of L&M or what ???


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I could almost see the veins popping out of your head as you typed that...with the hastily typed misspelled words etc. 

I’m sure you were perfectly calm and respectful on the phone too. 

Lol


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Perhaps it would be more helpful and productive for everyone here if you told us what you expected from the store when this occurred. Obviously how they handled the situation wasn’t to your satisfaction. 

You said the clerk took pictures of the packaging job surely to escalate and ensure the packager receives additional training in this area. Did they charge you a restocking fee when you returned? Did you try the speakers? How did they sound?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

DC23 said:


> Perhaps it would be more helpful and productive for everyone here if you told us what you expected from the store when this occurred. Obviously how they handled the situation wasn’t to your satisfaction.
> 
> You said the clerk took pictures of the packaging job surely to escalate and ensure the packager receives additional training in this area. Did they charge you a restocking fee when you returned? Did you try the speakers? How did they sound?
> 
> ...



The conversation was OK with the first 3 clerks that were at the back pick up counter ... After I stated the obvious that the shipper was an Idiot. Was asking them if they thought the speaker were OK. Everything heated up when the 4 th clerk just sowed up and told me to calm down. 

We were all amazed on the amazing packing job at this point, yes Im expressive but was in no way screaming or giving anyone shit. One clerk told me the speaker should be fine. Another told me to try them at home. Another told me that I had 30 days to return them...

No one offered to get me another pair. 

Personally, did not want to get stuck with bad speakers if I did not get a chance to bring them back within 30 days. I bought 18 speakers from them in the last 2 years, this was the first time I got speakers that were not in the proper box.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

16/18 ain’t bad...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If you get two speakers jammed on top each you have a right to a few WTFs and being told that you can bring them back in 30 days ain’t much of an answer.

I only buy new in the box from L&M because, while their 30 day return is cool an all that, nevertheless you don’t want to get stuck with something that’s been on the merry go round for a year or two and then ends up on sale.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Frenchy99 said:


> You guys all work in the shipping dept of L&M or what ???


I do. (Have, currently at home looking after my family) Looks like you got Kenny the work experience kid to pack your speakers.
Also, there would have been a packing slip inside, telling you who exactly packed your speakers.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

My experience with Long & McQuade is that they're consummate professionals and bend over backwards to treat their customers right. What happened in this case is the exception rather than the rule. And, quite honestly, after hearing the horror stories from people south of the border dealing with Guitar Center stores, I think we're lucky to have L & M in Canada.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Spellcaster said:


> My experience with Long & McQuade is that they're consummate professionals and bend over backwards to treat their customers right. What happened in this case is the exception rather than the rule. And, quite honestly, after hearing the horror stories from people south of the border dealing with Guitar Center stores, I think we're lucky to have L & M in Canada.


agreed, and the OP probably could have handled himself better


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Wow.... i didnt scream or nothing. Just stated that the packer was a fucking moron.



And you wonder why they had a problem with that? Idiot.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> The conversation was OK with the first 3 clerks that were at the back pick up counter ... After I stated the obvious that the shipper was an Idiot. Was asking them if they thought the speaker were OK. Everything heated up when the 4 th clerk just sowed up and told me to calm down.
> 
> We were all amazed on the amazing packing job at this point, yes Im expressive but was in no way screaming or giving anyone shit. One clerk told me the speaker should be fine. Another told me to try them at home. Another told me that I had 30 days to return them...
> 
> ...


With all your "you fucking morons" and "shipper was an idiot", I'm not surprised you didn't get much help. I find that being nice and communicating exactly what it is you would like done goes a lot farther in "getting what you want". Did you tell them nicely that you'd feel more comfortable with new speakers that are packed properly? You could have simply got your refund and reordered speakers from them on your own. I mean you experience one issue "rant, rave and boohoo" about your experience rather than spend anytime getting the issue resolved to your satisfaction.
If it happened a second time then maybe theres a problem but a one time issue is not something you can judge on. I deal with vendors all the time in my personal life and through work. I am in the IT department at my company and am responsible for ordering all network hardware and procuring other services. I expect there to be problems from time to time with defective hardware, etc. Where I judge and what has the most value to me is how a particular company deals with resolving the issue. I'd rather deal with a company that screws up from time to time yet bends over backwards to compensate\make it right rather than deal with a company that almost never screws up but when they do fails to rectify the situation satisfactorily.

One example I have. Recently I purchased several thousand dollars of new furniture from Leons. On a leather recliner couch I bought the latch failed to release the footstool and recline. This was less than 2 weeks after delivery. So I called Leons and they said they'd get a tech to call me back and have it fixed. In the mean time being a little impatient and actually enjoying fixing something if I could, I turned the couch upside down and proceeded to fix the issue. Right away I saw a nut on the floor and saw that the spring mechanism had come apart. It was quite tricky but after almost 2 hours I got it all back together and working. I tightened it up good and figured it just wasn't tight.
I could have called Leons back but I decided to wait for the tech to call me to see how long it would take. More than a week went by and still no call. So I called back, talking nicely on the phone and reminded them. I got some excuse about how he was pretty busy and that he'd definitely get to me when I came up in the cue. The next day I got a call so I figure they just forgot about me and when I called a second time they made sure to call me. In any event I didn't get angry or call anyone a fucken idiot. If I couldn't have fixed it I'm sure they'd have gotten it taken care of for me. Maybe not the most perfect support but it didn't move me to complain on a discussion forum. 
Maybe you would have tried to make them take the couch back even though there was really nothing wrong with it, like there was probably nothing wrong with the speakers. However in being fair I probably would have got a refund on the speakers and ordered new ones to, minus calling anyone and idiot or fucken moron. I respect my self too much to demonstrate low class to Long and Mcquade staff or any one else I deal with.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I like to remind myself that nobody wakes up in the morning and says to themselves "I'm going to do a shitty job today at work". Someone had an off day.

Long & McQuade are one of the best companies to deal with in general. I've never had a shipping problem, other than having a case shipped in a box about twice the size it needed to be - the case arrived undamaged however.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

I say its the OP`s fault 100 %

I mean, why should he expect to get individually boxed speakers when buying new speakers here in Canada... Cmon... we all know you can only expect that when ordering from the U.S. or from China !
Here, just throw them in a paper bag...

The OP is lucky, they broke in the speakers for him... a good ... lets see, Montreal to TO... a good 6 hrs broken in !!! Hell, they should of charged him more...

And the OP`s WTF... I mean that is not Canadian at all... don't complain, bend over and say thank you... you might even get a free trip from the WE foundation.

Plus he`s a retail customer, we all know retail customers all always wrong and are real assholes...

What's with all his spelling mistakes !!! Hey ? Speak and write Canadian for fuck sakes... do you really believe your in a bilingual country you idiot ? hey!

Plus look at his nick... I mean what's the 99 for... 99% idiot for stating an idiot is an idiot for doing an idiot packing job...

I hate these french guys that expect quality service Hey !


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

it’s important to stick together


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Frenchy said:


> .. an idiot is an idiot for doing an idiot packing job...


Fuckin right.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> it’s important to stick together


But in the closed forum you refer specifically to members of this board by name and call them “dirtbags.”


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> But in the closed forum you refer specifically to members of this board by name and call them “dirtbags.”


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Frenchy said:


> I say its the OP`s fault 100 %
> 
> I mean, why should he expect to get individually boxed speakers when buying new speakers here in Canada... Cmon... we all know you can only expect that when ordering from the U.S. or from China !
> Here, just throw them in a paper bag...
> ...


Oh I don't know if he's that bad. Maybe a bit of an entitled asshole. After all it sounds like he yelled at everyone except the moron that packed his speakers.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


>


You are not so relevant that you can hurt anyone and it wasn't me that you referred to as a dirtbag but there is an element of bigotry to you and I'm not the only one who has called you on it. Your fallback is always that someone might have their feelings hurt by what you said but that is just your own hubris; you are just words on a message board and something to laugh at but I doubt that anyone much cares. Maybe stick to gear posts, cooking and building speaker cabinets.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I get the feeling you've taken something very personally that wasn't even directed at you.

a few things to consider, ...if it is a closed forum, maybe keep it that way? why are you bringing it up here? those of us that signed up for it knew what we were getting into, dragging things out for the public is like talking about fight club. if the person I've called a dirtbag doesn't seem to mind, why do you? besides, they have called people a lot worse and far more often and I don't see you coming to anyone else's rescue. I'm not saying hang up the white hat just yet, just be fair. Besides, I was right. Lastly, quit making it personal, seeing you pop up on my feeds outside of this place is starting to get creepy and probably wouldn't be acceptable behaviour in the closed forum or not.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> After all it sounds like he yelled at everyone except the moron that packed his speakers.



You're assuming...

In my book, that makes you the Ass.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> ... seeing you pop up on my feeds outside of this place


Not sure what you’re getting at regarding your feeds outside of this place; if someone is coming for you it’s not me. You might want to look elsewhere if you’re having problems in that regard.

As for personal; not at all.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Frenchy said:


> Your assuming...
> 
> In my book, that makes you the Ass.


*you’re


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Not sure what you’re getting at regarding your feeds outside of this place; if someone is coming for you it’s not me. You might want to look elsewhere if you’re having problems in that regard.
> 
> As for personal; not at all.


good, as long as it ain’t personal...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> good, as long as it ain’t personal...


And maybe you should keep that in mind when you are referring to people as dirtbags because you know that they have you on ignore and won’t see your post.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> And maybe you should keep that in mind when you are referring to people as dirtbags because you know that they have you on ignore and won’t see your post.


weird that they reply though, hey? anyways. you're making it awkward, let it go


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> it’s important to stick together


That's why they put them in the box back to front. If they had packed them back to back, the magnets will try to push away from each other.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> That's why they put them in the box back to front. If they had packed them back to back, the magnets will try to push away from each other.


lol. Thanks for getting this dumpster fire back on track


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> ... you're making it awkward.


You have a lengthy history of making it awkward for people on this board.

Nothing personal though, just an objective review of your conduct.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> You have a lengthy history of making it awkward for people on this board.
> 
> Nothing personal though, just what I do for a living.


u alright mate?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Oh I don't know if he's that bad. Maybe a bit of an entitled asshole. After all it sounds like he yelled at everyone except the moron that packed his speakers.


You may have missed a whole bunch of sarcasm in @Frenchy 's post. Or possibly I'm reading something into it that isn't there


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

davetcan said:


> You may have missed a whole bunch of sarcasm in @Frenchy 's post. Or possibly I'm reading something into it that isn't there


As Archer would say, "I know, right?"

I suspect a lot of people here also fell for the Colbert Report, hook line and sinker. Critical thought is such a cool superpower, but so rare.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Having known a few frenchies you guys can get pretty aroused/excited/animated in a common conversation. It can sound much like yelling to unknowing anglos. So being told to calm down when you were pissed/annoyed/inconvenienced might not have been out of question. Not being there I can't say for sure but judging by the reaction here you still come off as agitated. 

The packer clearly fucked up. The guys at the local L&M should and did side with you on this incident. And they rectified it by either replacement or refund. Name calling and raising your voice (not a dig, lots quebecers do this without notice) at the local store is why you were told to calm down. Other customers may have been looking your way and the 4th guy wanted to keep a calm vibe in the store. 


The local pizza joint screwed up our last order; pepperoni and pineapple on half and pepperoni and olives on the other half. We got pepperoni on half and pepperoni, pineapple and olives on the other half. I called and calmly spoke to them and told them what was wrong with our order. I had a few pops in me so through out a few big lobowski references "this will not stand....man" but was clearly all in jest. 

I didn't do it to get free pizza or anything but just to let them know they screwed up (and some ppl, me, feel very strongly against pineapple on pizza) so they could fix the procedure (read the order back to make sure its correct). Yes I was annoyed but as the saying goes you catch more flies with honey. Got a free tray with 2 toppings next order.

It's not about what happened but how it was dealt with.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

davetcan said:


> You may have missed a whole bunch of sarcasm in @Frenchy 's post. Or possibly I'm reading something into it that isn't there



Oh I caught the sarcasm perfectly and returned a little ending with some truth.


----------

